# A little Clarity on II Demand Index (Jackson Hole)



## skisnow&water (May 10, 2007)

I just bought a Jackson Hole TS on eBay for what I would consider a great deal (<$1k including the closing). It is week 11 which I would think would be a really high trade value week considering it's peak ski season there but when I look at II's demand index it's lowwww - like 65-70 on their scale. I have been taking in lots of advice from here on TUG and I bought because I love Jackson and did not necessarily buy for trading power but I'm just confused that if I ever did bank it, it doesn't look like much of a trad'r.
Any thoughts or actual experience on trading there would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve (May 11, 2007)

*Town Center*

I used to own two weeks at the Jackson Hole Racquet Club.  Jackson is only a 5 hour drive from my home, and I have visited there many, many times.  It's a fantastic place to vacation.  I have stayed at the Town Center resort.

You didn't pay much for the week and it sounds like it is a week that you will enjoy using yourself.  So those two factors make it a good purchase.  I would not expect much trade power from II, however.  There are several reasons for this.

First, quality is a very important component of trade power with II.  This is a huge factor in the lack of trade power for Jackson Hole resorts in general and Town Center in particular.  Town Center is built like a motel...not a resort.  The grounds are tiny as the place is right on the sidewalk of the busiest street in town.  The interiors are rustic...and I don't mean the upscale rustic of Deer Valley or some of the fancy hotels in Jackson Hole.  I mean spartan. You can walk to the shops, galleries, and restaurants in town which is very convenient, but the accomodations are pretty basic.  There's no way that a little old condo motel / resort like Town Center can compete with the newer Marriotts and Hyatts in Colorado, Utah, and Lake Tahoe.

Second, although Jackson Hole is a major ski resort, the peak season is actually summer...not winter.  This is a major difference between Jackson Hole and the ski resorts in Colorado and Utah.  With Grand Teton National Park, Yellowstone, and the Snake River all in the vicinity, Jackson Hole sees far higher demand in summer than in winter.  Jackson Hole is also bitterly cold in the winter and it is an expensive and inconvenient place to fly to from most of the country.  These factors contribute to the lesser demand during ski season.

Third, Jackson Hole Town Center is located right in the town of Jackson.  Unlike the ski mountains at Park City, Vail, and many other mountain resorts, however, Jackson Hole Mountain Resort is not located in town.  It is 12 miles away in Teton Village.  The only ski resort in the town of Jackson is the little Snow King resort.  All of the action is out at Teton Village.  This is why the new Four Seasons Resort, Teton Mountain Resort, Snake River Lodge, etc, are all located at Teton Village.  Town Center is as advertised...in the town center...and this makes it quite a distance from the popular slopes.  With the popularity of ski in/ski out access these days, Town Center's location is just not in high demand in the winter.  

So, I would say enjoy your purchase.  Since it is a place you enjoy, take advantage of that.  Just don't have high expectations for trading or renting, and you should be fine.

Steve


----------



## Judy (May 11, 2007)

I've been waiting for almost two years for an August 2007 exchange into Jackson Hole.  During that time, I've been searching online almost every day and the only Jackson Hole weeks I see frequently are early December.  Once I saw a mud season week, but nothing else.  With so little availability, I'm suprised that II's demand index gives your week a low score.  
As for the quality issue, there are many more medium to low quality resorts in II than high quality ones.  If you're the type of exchanger who's highest priority is location rather than resort quality, the best possible deposit to have is high demand and mid to low quality.
If you're an II member, you can get a good idea of your unit's trading power by searching online without depositing (keeping in mind that all you're seeing are the leftovers - ongoing searches have priority).  I wouldn't put much stock in II's demand index.


----------



## tashamen (May 11, 2007)

I think the II demand index is based on hotels, or at least used to be.  Also note that it's not a "supply" index.  With so little supply of ts in Jakcson Hole, I would expect you'd get an AC from II if you deposited that week.  However as has been noted the quality filter will likely affect what you would see as exchanges.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 11, 2007)

As mentioned, demand is not necessarily and idication of trading power. There may not be strong demand but, if there are very few units then even with low demand you can still have decent trade power if supply is still lower than what is requested. 

Also as mentioned demand is very high in the summer months and low in the winter months for this location. The demand index show the highest demand possible for almost all weeks between wks 22 and 33. Wks 18 to 21 have better and average demand and weeks 34 to 39 have average to stong demand. Wks 51 and 52 have average demand and all other weeks have lower to very low demand. Week 11 is not the lowest demand week but is less than average and is in the greatest availability list rather than highest demand list.


----------



## skisnow&water (May 11, 2007)

*Thanks!*

I'm amazed at the quality of replies in this BBS and thanks to all who take the time to do so. Great information.


----------



## skisnow&water (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Steve. I actually stayed at Snowking in 2004 and had a blast. I see your points on why the TownCenter is inexpensive but if you are there for the truly great skiing and not for an upscale hotel experience then as long as you have a comfortable room and bed at the end of a day of hard skiing I think it willwork out well for us. 
BTW.. in spite of the somewhat limited optimism on Orlando's trading power I just confirmed Park City Westgate for next Easter week with a week 6 Horizon's Orlando deposit. I know the Westgate's seem to get knocked pretty hard in TUG but it looks like a beautiful place. Any experience there?


----------



## Steve (May 11, 2007)

The Westgate in Park City is a beautiful resort.  It is truly upscale rustic in its decor.  In fact, I think the units are even nicer than Marriott's Mountainside and Marriott's Summit Watch.  The layout of the resort is a bit awkward (it's built on a steep hill with various amenities on various floors), but it has big indoor/outdoor swimming pool, popular spa, and restaurant.  It is a very nice place.  It is located right in the base village of The Canyons...so convenient for skiing as well.  This is a very solid choice.

Hopefully, there will still be good snow at Easter.  (I can't remember off hand when Easter is next year.)  Sometimes the snow is still good in early April, and sometimes it isn't.  I'd say that the chances are greater than 50% that the famed "Utah Power" will be wearing a bit thin on the slopes by then.  It's always a gamble with snow.

Steve


----------

